# immodium multisympton gone?



## dlbaral (Oct 19, 2010)

My 21 year old son has IBS-D and lives off Immodium. He was taking the Immodium multisymptom. Now it is off the shelves. Anyone heard why. It just has simethione in it. So now we buy the reguler immodium and a separate simethicone. Seems to be working but I just wonder why the manufacturer stoped making it. I wish all you people suffering from IBS all the best. I hope this new medication under phase III testing will work.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The company website has it listed. Sometimes there is a manufacturing issue and things will be off the shelf for a little while until they get that fixed. So maybe it won't be gone for good. However, if it was a it just didn't sell well enough (but I thought a lot of people prefer it) that may be a reason for it to be gone for good.The company has an email us page http://www.imodium.com/page.jhtml?id=/imodium/include/ask_us.inc so that might be a way to get some information from them, or let them know you really want the product back.


----------



## BayRat (Mar 28, 2011)

J&J's McNeil division, the manufacturer of Imodium, has an ongoing recall of Tylenol, Benadryl and OTC cough & cold medications (that musty odor story - the PA plant in question is currently shut down), but I've seen nothing about any Imodium recall. So, I don't think it's been pulled.I've nearly always found it to be in short supply where I commonly shop (CVS, Walgreens, various supermarkets). Seems to be the norm for this product, especially the Multi-Symptom type. (maybe there's more secret D sufferers than let on about it







) If it's chronically tough to find in local stores consider ordering it online and have it direct shipped to you. I've also tried a few store brand knockoffs which seem to work just as well.


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

no one can live on imodium forever.......no one ever got ibs from a deficiency of imodium..............what usually happens, at some point, u need other things cause the body adjusts to the meds & they no longer do their job.......this is cause the human body has this tendency to take what u put into it & if it can use it, then it does, if it is something that changes chemistry of the body & does not address the real deficiency or chemical screw up, then u r in essence just putting a band-aid on an infected sore............this does not heal anything...........find out about basic digestion & find what things ur son is dealing with, then u might b able to give ur son what he needs..........cmt.......


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> no one can live on imodium forever


Hmmm... really? Because I have been taking it for in excess of 20 years and I'm fine and it seems to have worked better the longer I am on it!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

BQ said:


> Hmmm... really? Because I have been taking it for in excess of 20 years and I'm fine and it seems to have worked better the longer I am on it!


Limiting this strictly to Earth, "Nobody can live forever on anything."







(Sorry, couldn't help myself.)Mark


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok.. technically Mark.. you are correct... No one does live forever. I'll give you that.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I think it works differently for everybody. I tried it in the past and it didnt work but tried it a couple of years ago and this time it did work for a couple of years,had to increase the dose though, but now its stopped working completely.But if it works for you keep taking it until it doesnt,if ever.


----------



## dlbaral (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you alll for your responses. We have tried so much for my son I am afraid to recommend anything to him. My word is mud. My heart is broken. I know I know he could have somehting worse but I can't imagine the hell you people go through each day. I am at a loss. I am thinking of asking his doctor to put him on an antidepressant. Maybe it will give him some releif. Be well all of you


----------



## BayRat (Mar 28, 2011)

I was at a local CVS this morning -no Imodium on the shelves at all.







Business news has J&J announcing a major restructuring of their production divisions. They intend to clearly separate their different product lines (OTC, Toiletries, etc.) as well as implementing a regional restructuring. Perhaps there is, or will be, some disruption in availability. I would've asked about it, but whaddaya know? -had to get home quickly and run for the lavatory. *sigh*


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

One can probably use the store brand in that case. That is actually the only kind I use and it works just the same.


----------



## BayRat (Mar 28, 2011)

BQ said:


> One can probably use the store brand in that case. That is actually the only kind I use and it works just the same.


That's good advice. I've used several store brands over the years and never noticed any difference in effectiveness.I did notice a bit more money in my pocket though







Here's a U.S. Imodium ingredients list for anyone that wants to comparison shop, or mix&match OTC aids.Imodium Multi-Symptom Relief Ingredients: Active ingredients (in each caplet)Loperamide HCI 2mg - Anti-diarrhealSimethicone 125mg - Anti-gasOther information: Each caplet contains:Calcium 165mgSodium 4mg


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

My IBS consultant says that those people who say imodium doesn't work are simply not taking enough. 16 per day in her opinion is justified if symptoms are severe-possibly more.


----------



## susie64 (Apr 1, 2011)

[quote name='BayRat' timestamp='1301698294' post='826727']That's good advice. I've used several store brands over the years and never noticed any difference in effectiveness.I did notice a bit more money in my pocket though







Here's a U.S. Imodium ingredients list for anyone that wants to comparison shop, or mix&match OTC aids.Imodium Multi-Symptom Relief Ingredients: Active ingredients (in each caplet)Loperamide HCI 2mg - Anti-diarrhealSimethicone 125mg - Anti-gasOther information: Each caplet contains:Calcium 165mgSodium 4mg---according to the crones and colitus association, there is codeine in loperamide which worries me because that is a narcotic


----------



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow Petra, that is really the best news I've heard for a long time. A doctor who finally confirms that imodium doesn't 'stop working' but actually it's just our symptoms that are getting worse. Am very pleased to hear that as so many people on this forum say it stops working for them and it makes me so worried that it won't work for me one day and it's the only thing that helps me to get out of the house (MOST of the time.Could I ask you how many imodiums you take? I take one and sometimes 2 a day now. The instructions on the packet do say that for chronic D the dr might suggest taking it twice a day which I think I might try.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Friday said:


> Wow Petra, that is really the best news I've heard for a long time. A doctor who finally confirms that imodium doesn't 'stop working' but actually it's just our symptoms that are getting worse. Am very pleased to hear that as so many people on this forum say it stops working for them and it makes me so worried that it won't work for me one day and it's the only thing that helps me to get out of the house (MOST of the time.Could I ask you how many imodiums you take? I take one and sometimes 2 a day now. The instructions on the packet do say that for chronic D the dr might suggest taking it twice a day which I think I might try.


I myself notice I build tolerance towards it. If I eat it regulary for a month then 1 tab wont do the trick for a full day anymore. If I then take a 1 month break and go back to 1 tab it works again.I have gotten slightly lesser effect as time pass by from imodium. But that can be from worsening of symptoms. First time I took it I didn't need to go for 3 days.Now it takes 4 hours for the effect to come and it usually last the whole day but not always.I myself have tried many treatments and none except calcium helped. So I am now going to try enzymes and if that doesn't work I guess I also will try upping the imodium dosage and hope I don't build tolerance to fast.If I do I will apply for disability I guess and hope for the best...


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

Friday- I take 8 per day-sometimes more if I'm planning an outing. My GI consultant who specialises in IBS-d would be quite happy for me to double this dose. Apparently people with short bowel syndrome need to take massive doses to control their diarrhoea and as my condition is severe then she is quite happy for me to do the same. Her philosophy is take as many as you need to control the diarrhoea. I agree with her-why take 1 or 2 and still have diarrhoea all day when 8-16 per day would stop it.


----------



## Big_D (Mar 25, 2011)

petra said:


> My IBS consultant says that those people who say imodium doesn't work are simply not taking enough. 16 per day in her opinion is justified if symptoms are severe-possibly more.


What's an IBS 'consultant'? Do you mean medical professional?


----------



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

petra said:


> Friday- I take 8 per day-sometimes more if I'm planning an outing. My GI consultant who specialises in IBS-d would be quite happy for me to double this dose. Apparently people with short bowel syndrome need to take massive doses to control their diarrhoea and as my condition is severe then she is quite happy for me to do the same. Her philosophy is take as many as you need to control the diarrhoea. I agree with her-why take 1 or 2 and still have diarrhoea all day when 8-16 per day would stop it.


Brilliant news Petra. I think I should make an appointment with your consultant! Actually mine said the same (saw a few years ago now) - take the medicine as much as you think you need, it's kind of left up to us to work out how much to take isn't it. Do you get imodium on prescription? I do but only get 120 tablets per prescription (am in UK). Am wondering if I can get more capsules per prescription?


----------



## BayRat (Mar 28, 2011)

susie64 said:


> ---according to the crones and colitus association, there is codeine in loperamide which worries me because that is a narcotic


There is no codeine in the US formulation of Loperamide. I have no knowledge if the ingredients vary from country to country.I think a great deal of confusion arises from the fact that the mechanism of Loperamide is based on how opioids work. But Loperamide effects only one opioid receptor in the gut, and acts locally, not entering the central nervous system. Some say a negligible amount may cross the barrier but then is quickly neutralized. Not much different than your body might produce naturally in the right circumstances.Another confusing aspect is that some people experience tolerance and dependence when using Loperamide. These terms are often negatively associated with narcotic use, yet they're just terms that are used to describe usage experience. For example, I took Asacol as a maintainence medication for many years. Periodically I required an increase in the dosage: tolerance. If I stopped taking the medication I would suffer a nasty rebound and a temporary worsening of symptoms: dependence.I did a search at the http://www.ccfa.org/ (is that the organization you meant?) and found that they recommend Loperamide, even for children. It did advise that pregnant women should avoid it. Nowhere did I see any statement from that organization that it contains codeine.Did you perhaps mean Lomotil? Now that has diphenoxylate in it, which can be habit-forming and can have a very nasty withdrawal period. Diphenoxylate is a controlled substance so Lomotil is available only by prescription in the US, and is deemed a medication with "a low potential for abuse".


----------



## AmandaP (Jan 12, 2003)

Go to a Gastro doctor and ask him to try you on Motofen. Works better than Imodium. But, it costs more money. Better than living in the toilet.


----------



## Nojokeibs (Apr 14, 2014)

petra said:


> My IBS consultant says that those people who say imodium doesn't work are simply not taking enough. 16 per day in her opinion is justified if symptoms are severe-possibly more.


I had to lol a bit on that one... was this consultant on youtube? I saw that guy too. I believe him, but he has some severe problems that don't compare well with my condition, like not having a colon anymore. And I think he was talking about getting off other opiates by doing that. Still, he did prove a point: that immodium is not dangerous or hallucinogenic in large doses. Not so sure about simethicone. You might want to stick to the plain.


----------



## primstar (Mar 8, 2014)

amazon has it


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Last time I investigated Simethicone I couldn't find anything with some sort of toxic or hallucinogenic or other dose and it is one of the few things you are allowed to give a newborn infant so it seems unlikely to be problematic.

Just remember it only can work on gas in the same location as the medication so you may need a couple of doses before you get enough in all parts of the colon to make much difference. I usually take it with something gassy, not hours later when I get the gas.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

I agree Imodium doesn't stop working. If we're honest, it works but makes us too comfortable and we eat more foods that trigger us.


----------

